# New to Goats with my son's 4H project



## Ana Cuprill (May 30, 2018)

Hi! In Wyoming and we have two beautiful Boehr goats, a doeling, and a wether. They seem happy and we are having fun but I worry every day we aren't feeding them right or will be ready for the show. So I'll have lots of questions. Thank you for your patience while we learn. And by the way, I love these goats! This will be a heartbreaking project but we will do our best.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Welcome to the goat family! :happygoat:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to TGS


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

:groupwelcome:


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome. The people here are a goldmine of information.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to TGS.


----------

